# SE-R for Spec V?



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

Ok, i have an 02 SE-R and i have mentioned i have gone thru a bunch of problems. (2.5 engine thread "Disappointed with SE-R"). I am considering trading my car for an 03 spec. The dealership is only giving me 9100 for my trade in  but my invoice for the 03 is 17500. What did u guys with 03 spec's pay for yours, and im still hesitating going with the trade in because its still a 2.5 engine like my 02 SE-R. I do get 0.9 APR with 500 rebate for college degree. Trying to get decent monthly, but my trade in is so low?


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

I paid 17,400 for mine brand new. You should be able to get cheaper because the 2004 is out.


----------



## scopedog (Jun 15, 2003)

If I remember correctly (this may only apply to California) that the 03 Spec V can only be ordered now and that they stopped stocking them in the lots (this happened before the release of the 04). I may be wrong but I was told by 2 dealerships that this is true as I pondered on the value of my car.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

only 9100 for your car because used cars are piling up on lots.....................and I hope you don't go into that with negative equity, that would be a dumb reason to get a spec.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *only 9100 for your car because used cars are piling up on lots.....................and I hope you don't go into that with negative equity, that would be a dumb reason to get a spec. *


it's weird how se-r and specV drop so much in price when you try and sell them back


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

Luckily, i havent dropped in equity, i owe 7200 on it. Tek u paid 17400, did urs have a sunroof? Mine has a sunroof but no audio fanatic package, I dont need that. I have my own fanatic package (2JL Audio W-3's w/ Kenwood 1000 watt amp)


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

O yeah, and by the way, my se-r is an automatic, thats another reason why too im seriously thinking about getting the spec.


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

I did it! I turned in my 02 se-r automatic for a 03 spec v today. I payed 17500, with 500 college grad rebate, 0.9 APR and i got 9900 for my car. She had 35000 on it with scratch damage on the door. But, i am happy to get a six speed! I pay 255 a month.


----------



## scopedog (Jun 15, 2003)

nice! good deal too. Congrads on your new car.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

Sounds like you came out of that pretty cleanly. what color?


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

silver, im loving so far, just getting used to a stick, and i already have a greddy evo exhaust and injen cai to put on it, so im stoked.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

mpcc82 said:


> *silver, im loving so far, just getting used to a stick, and i already have a greddy evo exhaust and injen cai to put on it, so im stoked. *


nice!  guess you like the new car alot


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Congrats, hope you enjoy your spec as much as I enjoy mine, . Later,
Fletch


----------

